# Outcast Family Rodeo



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The Outcast Family Rodeo is coming up this weekend. Captains meeting at Sanders Beach Community Center Thursday August 2nd and fishing starts at 5pm on Friday August 3rd and continues until August 5th. Scales will be at Palafox Pier at the foot of Palafox. Entry fee is $20 and kids 12 and under are free. This will also be held in conjunction with the Outcast Inshore Slam and the Outcast Mega Shark Tournament. We would live to see you there.


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

You can count our family in. After the Bud Light the kids are still on a tourney high. Their wins only added fuel to the fishing addiction.:thumbup:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Is it required to be at the captains meeting to fishthe rodeo? ill Be working and can't make it


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Is it too late too register for the family rodeo or inshore slam?


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

you can register at the captains meeting


----------



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

I called today it is not mandatory to be at captains meeting for the rodeo .


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Can we register for the rodeo at Outcast on Friday before fishing starts? I had a couple of cancellations and I might not know who is going to fish with us until after the captain's meeting.


----------

